# Private message (PM)



## Tomislav (Feb 19, 2012)

Can anyone explain how to write personal message to someone,and how to write on someones profile? thank you.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't think you can pm until your bronze mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You have to be a bronze member before you can pm so hang tight, but if you really need to get hold of someone, you can rep them and leave a short message, maybe 200 characters or so. :Boom:!


----------



## Tomislav (Feb 19, 2012)

Conscript said:


> You have to be a bronze member before you can pm so hang tight, but if you really need to get hold of someone, you can rep them and leave a short message, maybe 200 characters or so. :Boom:!


Thanks for that info,how to do that rep?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

press the star at the bottom of my post


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> press the star at the bottom of my post


This but use mine instead...x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont think it matters it will be a gay rep... i mean a grey rep


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

i cant do much either yet ... the joys of bein a nooob ..... no not nob  hahaha


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i dont think it matters it will be a gay rep... i mean a grey rep


They usually red though? (  )


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

who do you need to PM just say it here bro...


----------



## Tomislav (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't need PM right now,but it interested me. Thank you all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> This but use mine instead...x


i x3 this but in the comment box you need to use the password : Legend :

:whistling:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> i x3 this but in the comment box you need to use the password : Legend :
> 
> :whistling:


eh!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> eh!


You Swine!!!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

a mod told me its 30 posts and 30 days till u can pm


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

For chr!sts sake can someone just press the star at the bottom of my post to show the op how it's done :innocent:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

done it


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

normally 'how long till i can pm' means 'how long until i can pester other users for sources'


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can a mod or the owner allow me to PM now please ?

also make allow me to neg and rep people as i dont see a star at the bottom of peoples post


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

David2012 said:



> Can a mod or the owner allow me to PM now please ?
> 
> also make allow me to neg and rep people as i dont see a star at the bottom of peoples post


I think it happens automatically after the 30 days is up x x


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ahh ok

thanks


----------

